# checking in..



## momto62010 (Jul 28, 2010)

Hi All,
It's been a year since DX. 100mcg Levo daily and 25mcg Cytomel 5 days/ week.

Last labs Feb2011
TSH 1.01
T4 free .91
T4 5.5 
T3 109
vit B12 679
vit D 41
free T3 3.0

Lately, dry skin, dry hair, mild depression and a motion sickness like feeling and afternoon tiredness are coming back. Workout 5 days a week , step, Bikram yoga, weights. Anyone have any thoughts? It seems to be the good old, your labs are great so you must be fine etc... but I don't feel fine. 
Thanks. Hope everyone has a great day and weekend.


----------



## CA-Lynn (Apr 29, 2010)

Might be interesting to see what your antibodies are doing.


----------



## Andros (Aug 26, 2009)

momto62010 said:


> Hi All,
> It's been a year since DX. 100mcg Levo daily and 25mcg Cytomel 5 days/ week.
> 
> Last labs Feb2011
> ...


If I were you, I would get my ferritin checked.
Ferritin http://www.thewayup.com/newsletters/081504.htm

And I would appreciate the range for that FREE T3. It looks good according to my lab ranges but different labs use different ranges.

Keep on kicking butt; you are doing a great job of it!


----------

